
Chiquita Bananas intimidated farmers with AK47s, death squads - sebleon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Fruit_Company#Aiding_and_abetting_a_terrorist_organization
======
wheresvic1
Wow I guess I gotta stop eating bananas now :(

~~~
sebleon
Unless you find alternative brands that are not Chiquita :)

